

Sector/Sphere: High Performance Distributed File System and Parallel Data Engine - bayareaguy
http://sector.sourceforge.net/

======
mahmud
Sector is also a member of the Open Cloud Consortium:

<http://opencloudconsortium.org/software.html>

------
vicaya
One caveat: Sector/Sphere is not used by anyone (notable) in the industry. I
hope they become a viable alternative to Hadoop as they do have some strong
points on paper.

OTOH, an industry maven told me recently that "they don't listen" (to industry
feedback), which I hope, is not entirely true.

------
gcv
A lot of interesting and bold claims. Has anyone played with this product?
Does it actually work well?

~~~
jacquesm
I'll be spending some time on this.

Glusterfs, Hadoop, Pohmelfs, there are a lot of interesting developments in
this sphere.

